

SCO fires CEO Darl McBride, architect of litigation strategy  - yarapavan
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/10/sco-fires-ceo-darl-mcbride-architect-of-litigation-strategy.ars

======
jacquesm
I hope that guy will never ever have a job again.

It takes a lot for me to develop a strong disliking for someone that I've
never ever met but Darl McBride has definitely managed a permanent spot near
the top of my shit list.

He's the exact opposite of a role model.

~~~
tetsuo13
The action that McBride took resulted ultimately in what could be seen as a
failed strategy, but the fact that he went out on a limb in attempting to
revitalize his company speaks wonders. There are a lot of companies that would
value a CEO who can take risks.

~~~
jacquesm
Allowing your company to be used as an attack vehicle against a global
movement is not just 'taking risks', it's criminally stupid.

For what McBride has done he deserves to be behind bars, not to be someone
that is 'valued as a CEO' or in any other capacity. I remember the 'millions
of lines' episode, as well as a whole bunch of others.

He played the dirtiest game ever and made a lot of money in the process while
shafting his shareholders in the process. Don't forget that SCO was a publicly
traded company.

If he had had a real strategy instead of positioning SCO as a tool for
microsoft to do their dirty work for them they might have made it in good
health to today.

~~~
tetsuo13
At the risk of being downvoted out of existence, perhaps I should clarify.

I'm definitely not advocating his actions in the least, just saying that there
are other companies that may not be doing well on the market and would be
interested in someone who can take risks. More than anything this entire
endeavor has been a warning to us that we haven't seen the last of this sort
of behavior -- whether or not from McBride remains to be seen, but there are
others who will also take these sorts of risks.

~~~
aminuit
Darl McBride wasn't taking any risks. He was being compensated to the tune of
hundreds of thousands of dollars per year for driving SCO to bankruptcy. There
was no risk involved if he was going to be rewarded regardless of the outcome.

------
olefoo
McBride has been fired, but the company still plans on pursuing it's
litigation strategy.

They're broke, and most of their current litigious efforts are about avoiding
bankruptcy and contesting judgments.

This seems like a grace note to a swan dive.

~~~
jacquesm
> This seems like a grace note to a swan dive.

Pure poetry.

~~~
omouse
Diving into a deep madness would be more poetic. Maybe in the style of
Nietzsche:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Nietzsche#Mental_brea...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Nietzsche#Mental_breakdown_and_death_.281889.E2.80.931900.29)

------
gord
SCO used to be a great company - I remember emailing YasminK about all sorts
of Xenix and unix questions, and she always helped out. In the days before
open source and Linux they offered a great system for the time and excellent
customer service.

They could have leveraged their unix experience and customer service culture
and built up a strong Linux business. very sad.

------
michaelcampbell
Already?

~~~
redsymbol
upvoted for making me laugh :)

